# Cits ... >  Pēc cenas/jaudas kas labāks 8bit AVR,PIC, vai 32/16bit ARM7?

## Epis

Gribās parunāt par šitiem 8bit lētajiem pročiem kā atmega,attiny,PIC16,18 utt. un ARM7 sērijas pročiem kā LPC2, AT91SAM7 un citiem un tad, protams, salīdzinot pēc cenas/jaudas, kurš tad ir lētāks jaudīgāks un labāks.

noteikti kad lielākā daļa uzreiz domā kad PIC,AVR ir īstie viss lētākie un labākie + izdevīgākie, tāpēc arī es šeit tagat salīdzināšu Atmegas un Attiny mikrenes ar NXP LPC2101 proci pēc reālām pasaules mazumtirdziecībs cenām (jo hobijisists vairumā neko nepērk) no digikey $.

Sākam!  :: 

Tātad lētākie savas sērijas čipi:
Modelis; Cena, Iepakojums; clock (Mhz); Flash; 
   ATTINY11-6PC       0.54$  8DIP         20Mhz  8biti  1Kx8 
  PIC16F54-I/SO  1.05$   18-SOIC    20Mhz   8biti   512 x 12 
  ATMEGA48-20     2.58$  32-TQFP     20Mhz  8biti   4Kbx8  
 PIC18LF1220-I/SS 4.7$  20-SOIC   40Mhz   8biti  2K x 16
  LPC2101               3.15$ 48-LQFP    70Mhz 32biti   8Kx8  

šitās ir lētākās mikrenes kādas ir katrā no šīm mikreņu sērījām: attiny,PIC16F,Atmega,PIC18F un LPC2000 un kā var redzēt tad PIC ir samērā dārgas PIC18 pat dārgāka nekā LPC2000 sērijas mikrene un lētākā ir Attiny, kas jau ir normāla lēta 8 bit mikrene salīdzinājumā ar 
 Lpc2101 attiny11 ir par 580% lētāka un ja viadzētu apstrādāt 32 bit informāciju tad attiny veiktspēja būtu normāli par kādiem 20-40x švakāka vai arī vēl vairāk procentiem, bet dabojoties ar 8bit cipariem 3.5x švakāka nekā ARM7 procim (dēļ ātruma) tad šeit ar cenas un jaudas attiecību var tiekt kad viss ir kārtībā  ::  

bet kas notiek ar jaudīgākajām 8 bit mikrenēm vai viņas atbilst savai cenai ?? 
PIC18LF1220 noteikti kad neatbils cenai jo LPC2101 procis ir reāli lētāks par PIC18LF1220 starpība ir liela -1.55$.
Ar atmegu48 situācija ir labāka! viņa vismaz ir lētāka par 0.57$ un IO kāju arī vairāk bet vienalga šī atšķirība 0.57$ ir baigi mazā ja salīdzina pašas mikrenes jaudu ar LPC2000 proča jaudu kas ir kā minimums 3.5X lielāks (ja mēra pēc Mhz) un šī cenas starpība un jaudas starpība kautkā nelīmēujās kopā -> 
LPc2101 ir par 22% dārgāka, bet par kā minimums 3.5X jaudīgāka
Ja tā jaudas cenas starpība saglabātos tajā līmenī kā atmeg48 salīdzinot ar Lpc2101 visu aliku tad būtu normāli, bet kas notiek ar jaudīgākajām atmegas serijas mikrenēm kā piemēram atmega128? 
salīdzināsim atmga128 (128kbx8 flash atmiņa) ar tik pat lielas flash atmiņas ARM7 proci kā AT91Sam7(atmel arm7 procis).

atmega128 digikeyā maksā 14.36$ (latvijā 7-7.20Ls), Bet atmel ARM7 procis arī ar tik pat lielu Flash atmiņu AT91SAM7S128-AU-001 maksā tikai 10.54$ vēl par 3.82$(negatīvs cenas % pieaugums !!!, bet veiktspēja 3.5X lielāka ) , tad kādēļ būtu jāizvēlās tas 8 bit procis ja var paņemt lētāku un n-tās reizes jaudīgāku 32bit proci ?? 

un pēc šī salīdzinājuma kādēļ vispār būtu jāizvēlās tie mazie 8bit proči kuri kā izrādās ir samērā dārgi !! 
viens no iemesliem jau ir tas jaudas patēriņš un masveida produkti kur katrs santīms no smara, bet priekš hobijista elektroniķa tie pāris santīmi cenas atšķirība neko īpaši nemaina. 

ko jūs domājat par šīm cenu,jauda mazajām,lielajām starpībām???

----------


## karloslv

govis ar apelsīniem arī var salīdzināt pēc svara/cenas. paldies par informāciju, bet zini - kam vajag, tas pirks ARM7, un kam vajag, pirks AVR. nevajag visus par lohiem uzreiz padarīt. man šobrīd nevelk jāties ar LQFP48 lodēšanu. eksperimentālā hobijā daudz biežāk nākas maketēt, līdz ar to iespraust DIL28 vai DIL20 maketplatē ir daudz ērtāk. kad reāli vajadzēs kaut ko no 32 bitiem, tad arī domās. bet skatos, ka ir cilvēki, kam vajag uzreiz dabūt LABĀKO (pēc kaut kādiem saviem kritērijiem), un tad jau tikai vispār domās, ko ar to varētu iesākt.

----------


## karloslv

turklāt nesaprotu, kādēļ visu laiku jāsalīdzina ar kaut kādu mistisko digikey? cenas tur nebūt nav draudzīgākās. pats zinu vienu vācu kantori, kurā atmega128 maksā 7,74 EUR (pa vienai ņemot), un tas ir stipri lētāk par tevis nosaukto. un ir aizdomas, ka tas vēl nav pats lētākais.

----------


## Epis

pardies par viedokli. 

nu ja atmega maksā 7.75eiro =4.1Ls un tas at91sam7 pa tiem 10.54$=5.58Ls tā atšķirība tā vai šā nav neko liela 1.48Ls, bet jaudas atšķirība ir tie paši 3.5X un vairāk.

salīdzinājums ir vienkārši pēc jaudas/cenas attiecība jo vispār salīdzināt mikrenes ir baigi grūti katrai savi plusi un savs pielitojums.

gribēju pievērst uzmanību tam kad 32bit proči ir reāli lēti! tās zemās cenas ir parādījušās tikai pēdējos gados līdz ar to kādēļ gan neizmantot iespēju tikt pie kautkā labāka! 
Lielākā daļa hoby elektroniķu kas ar mikrenēm ņemās lodē ļoti reti (tā bij rakstīts vienā rakstā par mūsdienu hoby elektroniķi kas vairāk programmē nekā lodē), vairums nopērk tos lētos dev.kitus.

par digikey tādēļ kad tur pārsvarā visu nopirkt var, un arī mouser.com nav slikts online shpos viti laikam nav tik populāri.

----------


## karloslv

par 32 bitu procesoru cenām tiešām nebiju informēts, tā ka par to jāsaka paldies. tieši šo diskusiju rezultātā pēdējās dienās esmu pastiprināti pētījis modeļus un cenas. pagaidām izskatās, ka palikšu pie AVR 8-bitu procesoriem, bet kad radīsies vajadzība un būšu izaudzis līdz smd un paša kodinātām platēm, tad varēs pāriet uz ARM7 sēriju.

----------


## karloslv

par dev. kitiem taču plēš nenormālu naudu. pat par to, ka smd proci uzlodē uz break-out board un izvada uz DIL izvadiem, jau prasa baigo naudu, salīdzinot ar paša proča cenu.

----------


## GuntisK

> Lielākā daļa hoby elektroniķu kas ar mikrenēm ņemās lodē ļoti reti (tā bij rakstīts vienā rakstā par mūsdienu hoby elektroniķi kas vairāk programmē nekā lodē), vairums nopērk tos lētos dev.kitus.


 Tas nav elektronjiks, kursh nemaak lodeet, bet tas ir tikai mans subjektiivs viedoklis.  ::  Anyway-neizprotot pat vienkaarshaako mikrokontrolieru darbiibu, uzreiz paariet uz 32 Bitu prochiem nav praata darbs.  ::  Viss sarjezhgjiitais sastaav no vienkaarshaa....

----------


## Epis

Par tām gatavajām platēm un ktiem tad piemēram es tagat mēŗkēju uz Olimex.com lētākā plate ar philips LPC2103 maksā ~30$ šeit fotka



es lētāk nekur nēsu redzējis tādas protatipa plates priekš šiem ARm7 pročiem 
un tur viņiem Atmegas header bords (ar uzlodētu atmegu) le'tākais maksā 18$. 

Arm7 debugeris 20 $ (šis debugeris der lielākai daļai ARM7 mikrenēm kas tajā olimex lapā.)

bet tā es pats domāju pamēģināt PCB uztaisīt pēc tām metodēm kas aprakstītas šajā forumā tikai ņemšu gatavu to tekstolītu kas pārklāts ar to fotojūtīgo kartu no tevālo un bišķi ķīmijas + lāzer printeris vaidzētu sanākt platei kas priekš tā mazā LQFP iepakojuma derētu un arī priekš tā image sensora. 

starpība starp 8 bit un 32 bit procesoriem un to instrukcijām jau nav neko liela tās pašas pamat instrukcijas, kas ir 8 bit pročiem ir arī iekš 32bit pročiem tur vienīgi nāk klāt vēl papildus instrukcijas un citi bonusi.

un pate ARM7 procesora arhitektura ir pasaulē vis populārākā 32bit proča arhitektūra un uz šo procesoru ir vesela kaudze visādu programmu, operētāj sistēmu un tā tālāk + arī gatavo kodu. 
un pērkot ĀRM7 proci jau nepērk tikai silikonu, bet svarīgi arī ir tā procesora programmu atbalsts kas šai arhitektūrai ir ļoti liels, daudz lielāks par PIC un AVR 8 bit pročiem, tākā ir vērts padomāt par šo procesoru.

----------


## Delfins

Manuprāt ir jāskatās šādi:
- uzdevums (biti,instrukcijas,etc)
- patēriņš
- jauda
- izmērs
- cena

A to te jau sāk ar lielgabalu pa zvirbuļiem.
Tie dev-kiti domāti tikai izglītībai. Tie nav domāti - ņemam pirmo, jaudīgāko un taisam projektu.

----------


## karloslv

man nedz operētājsistēma, nedz nekāds atbalsts nav bijis vajadzīgs, lai ar AVR tiktu galā. izlasi datašītu, un, ja rokas neaug no nepareizās vietas, ļoti ātri var iemācīties ar visu tikt galā. 
ARM7 tiešām jau ir lielgabals, turklāt amatierim (vismaz man) čakarēties ar 1.8V / 3.3V barošanu un loģiku ir pagalam neērti. 

tu te skandināji, ka tāds procis maksā 3$, bet header board uzreiz 30$. jūti taču atšķirību, ne? 

var jau būt, ka lqfp kāds var mājās lodēt, bet es pagaidām neņemos to darīt. ar soic vēl tieku galā, bet smalkākus negribu ņemt.

----------


## Epis

Es jau salīdzināju pēc tās veiktspējas apmēram tā kā salīdzina parasstos kompja pročus (cik labi spēli var pavilkt pēc tiem ātruma testiem) un ja paņemam kādu testbench progu tad vienozīmīgi kad arm7 tos 8bit pročus saliek un ja skatās pēc cenas kā to dara ar parastiem datoru pročiem (intel, AMD) tad pēc price/performance labāks ir arm7 procis nekā tie 8 bit, kas ir dārgi. 

Man pārsvarā cik esu kodējis bīj darīšana ar 16bit skaitļiem ļoti reti kad varēja iztikt ar tiem 8 bitiem(256 ir pa maz) un tad uz 8 bitu proča tos 16 bitus apstrādāt ir tā kā ir (liels čakars)! vieglāk tad ir paņemt, par tādu pašu naudu proci ar kuru nebūs jācakarējās un nebūs vienkārši jādomā par tādām sikām problēmām kā jaudas trūkums(MIPS) un ātrums (tās vienkārši atkrīt) tas pats ir ar FPGA tur vispār nav par neko jāuztraucās dari ko gribi kodē ko gribi bez limitiem  ::

----------


## karloslv

epi, tavs slinkums iemācīties C nav nekāds arguments. nav nekādu problēmu ne apstrādāt 16 bitu, ne 32 bitu skaitļus uz AVR, nedz pat peldošā punkta operācijas. ja vēlies, pat klases un C++ vari izmantot. gcc kompilators ir manuprāt labi nostrādāts, jo pie tā izstrādes ir daudzi entuziasti piedalījušies, kurus tiešām interesē, lai ģenerētais kods būtu mazs un ātrs.

----------


## karloslv

es nesauktu FPGA programmēšanu, par kuru tu pats te citur saki, ka izmaiņas un izstrāde aizņem ilgu laiku, mēnešus, nedēļas, (pamēģini noķert kļūdu palielākā loģiskajā shēmā), par ērtu un ātru. bet katram nu savs jājamzirdziņš. man C uzrakstīt un noslīpēt līnijsekotāja robota kodu aizņēma 3 vakarus pa 2-3 stundām.

----------


## M_J

Nesaprotu, ko Epis ar šo topiku gribēja pateikt. To ka elektronikas elementu bāze attīstās visai strauji zina visi. Sākot kādu projektu var droši teikt, ka brīdī, kad tas būs novests līdz galam, elementu bāze būs morāli novecojusi. Tad ko? Mazliet pabakstīties ar vienu procesoru, kā izlasa internetā, ka ir labāks, tā vajag to, veco pagultē, pēc brīža jaunais arī ir slikts, vajag nākošo un tā līdz bezgalībai? Rezultātā nekas nav uztaisīts, kaut kas ir apgrābstīts, bet neviens procesors tā  īsti nav apgūts. Otrkārt - ja izmanto vienkāršām lietām sarežģītu procesoru, visas tās fīčas, kas konkrētā gadījumā nav vajadzīgas, vienalga ir pareizi jāsakonfigurē, tajos daudzajos kontroles reģistros ir jāsabaksta vajadzīgie biti, citādi nekas nestrādās vai strādās nepareizi. Līdz ar to saprogrammēt sarežģītu procesoru vienkāršam uzdevumam ir krietni lielāks čakars, kā to pašu darot ar primitīvu kristālu.

----------


## Velko

Manuprāt dev-kiti ir noderīgi, ja gribi vienkārši paspēlēties ar proci. Tomēr taisot "real thing" bez savas plates kodināšanas tāpat neiztikt. Nu, bet plati priekš DIL uztaisīt ir stipri vieglāk. 

Par proču sarežģītību. Man, piemēram, ir žēl atstāt neizmantotas fīčas un resursu, kas mikrenē ir pieejams. Jo vairāk paliek pāri jo vairāk žēl  ::

----------


## Epis

vienkārš salīdzinājums cik kas maksā un tā starpība starp 32bit un 8bit proci ir reāli maza tas ir fakts. 

atcerējos kad bīju kautkad lasījis par viss viss lētāko 32bit proci (ARM7) kas vairumā maksāja tikai 1$  ::  no Luminary Micro.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Periferijas ari ir no svara. Man neko jedzigaku par pic18f4550 neizdevas atrast prieks usb 2.0. Cena ari bija normala - 5$ par cipu.
Ja vajag krutus aprekinus, tad ari ar 32 bitu proca pamatfunkcionalitati var nepeitikt un var prasities pec peldosa punkta. Tad jau japieversas dsp cipiem, kas patiesibas ir jaudigi mikrokontrolieri!
Beefy

----------


## Delfins

Epi, tu runā par naudām vai par čipiem konkrētu mērķu realizēšanai?

----------


## Epis

Pa naudām cik kas maksā, jeb cik maskā procesora ātrums, bitu platums(8,16,32) utt. tās perifērijas, IO līnijas un  ADC konvertieris, jakas šiem ARM7 ir arī jaudīgāki ADC (400Ksps- pat 1Msps) nekā 8 bit pročiem atmelim ir 15Ksps un Picam nevarēja īsti saprast cik tur tas ātrums bij! 

nu sanāk tā kad viss tiem arm7 pročiem ir labāks par 8bit. līdz ar to kādēļ gan lai neizmantot to kas ir labāks un īpaši pa kabatu nesit !!

Pa dev.kitiem tas pagājšā gada viss labākais mikrokontrollieru (vienā žurnālā Laikam EDN, bīj atzīts par gada labāko dev.kitu) ir šitas USB Z430-F2013 pa tikai 20$ no TI ar MSP430 16bit mikreni  ::  un kitam var nopirkt tās maināmās mikreņu plates pa 10$ 3 gabalas 1 mikrene uzlodēta par 3.33$ (kas var būt lētāks par šo!  ::  


es šito gribēju pirkt vienīgi mīnus tāds kad tai mikrenei ir pārāk maz IO līniju vienkārši nepietiek pēc skaita.

----------


## Delfins

Da kaut vai $0.01 ...
Ja shēma būs uztaisīta čerez že*, tie 0.01$ neko nelīdzēs.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, tu laikam tiešām visu taisi tikai ar muti (ja neskaita to virpu). Visiem šitiem ARM7 ir hu*ovie korpusi, kas amatierim praktiski NEDER. Tas ir ļoti būtisks mīnuss. Ja gribi kaut kādu break-out/dev boardu, tad tavs ARM7 maksā jau 30$. Tad kāda tur vairs runa par "nesit pa kabatu"?

----------


## black_led

Epi, kad tu salīdzināji atmel un arm7 mikrokontrolierus, tu ņēmi vērā to, ka 32bitu mikrokontrolieru instrukcijas ir daudz garākas, tā ka programa priekš arma aizņem vismaz 3-4 reizes atmiņas nekā 8 bitu mikrokontrolierim. 
pēc atmiņas būtu jasalīdzina tā: atmega128 vs at91sam7s512

----------


## Epis

iet runa par to kādēļ tā cenu starpība ir tik zema ?? un laikam šeit es atradu ticamu atbildi: atšķirība ir processā kādā tās mikrenes ražo  :: 

pēc ARM mājaslapas info. tad šitos procesorus ražo 
0.18um, 0.13um , 90nm un ātrums attiecīgi arī aug līdz 236Mhz(90nm) 
par parastām mikrenēm es neko nezinu, nevau caur google atrast viņu ražošanas processa tehnoloģiju.
Par to kad ražojot mikrenes jaunākajās šās nm processu tehnoloģijās ietekmē cenu (cenas krīt) ir fakts. tas kautvai ir novērojams ar parastiem mājas kompju procesoriem tiko iznāk kāds jauns procis kas ražots jaunākā tehnoloģijā, tagat jau 65nm tā cenas krīt (tas pats ar fpga mikrenēm jaunā cyclone III 65nm fpga būs par 20% lētāka nekā 90nm fpga + daudz jaudīgāka un papildus bonusi) 
es īsti nezinu vai kāds 8 bit mikreņu ražotājs ražo savas mikrenes 65nm  ::  vai vismaz 90nm ja kāds zin tad paskat kur ir tādas 8 bit mikrenes ?? varbūt kad viņas ir ekstremāli lētas  ::  

pa tām instrukcijām tad ja paskatās vērīgāk tad arm7 procis iet uz 32bit instrukcijām un + visiem ir tas TDMI piekabināts pie nosaukuma, kas nozīmē to kad  procesors atbalsta 16-bit Thumb instruction set for increased code density un protams ir arī parastās 32-bit ARM instruction set for maximum performance and flexibility.

līdz ar to var teikt kad ARM7TDMI ir 32 bit procis ar 16bit procesora efektivitāti (koda ziņā!) un tad viņam vaig tikai 2X lielāku atmiņu priekš koda un tas laikam lietas būtību īpaši nemaina tādēļ arī šo arm7 proci dažreiz sauc par 32/16 bit proci jo viņam ir divu tipu instrukcijas  ::  
un tajā pirmajā salīdzinājumā LPC2101 arī bīj 8kx8 flash atmiņa bet atmegai un PIC18 bīj 4kx8 flash (viss ir godīgi salīdzināts  :: 

man liekas kad tādēļ arm7TDMI arī ir tik populārs procis dēļ šīm 16b instrukcijām, kas samazina koda izmēru 2x.  

jā kāds zin katko vēl, kādus iemeslus šiem lētajiem arm7 pročiem) tad rakstat.

----------


## karloslv

manuprāt salīdzināt cenu/jaudu arm ar datoru procesoriem un avr nav jēgas. cenu mūsdienās nenosaka kaut kādas mistiskas "ražošanas izmaksas", that's it. turklāt kaut kā no tava teksta izriet, ka mazākos nanometros ražot kaut ko būtu lētāk... lētāk ir tā, kā ir daudz un kā labi pērk. ja tev stāv cehs ar 0.18um aparātiem, tad tu ar viņu arī lēti vari saražot. nav jāskrien pakaļ jaunākajām tendencēm, lai kaut ko labu un lētu radītu.

----------


## Delfins

Epis kārtējo reizi iebrauc auzās, katrs viņa jaunais topiks paliek arvien jautrāks  ::

----------


## Epis

kā tād jūs izvēlaties kādu mikreni pirkt?? ir tik daudz firmas markas mikreņu tipi utt. kā atrast īsto ?

es nezinu kā jums, bet es par savu naudu gribu nopirkt labāko ko vien par to var nopirkt, līdz ar to ja es pērku mikreni par ~3$ tad tai jābūt labākai mikrenei ko par tādu naudu var nopirkt  ::

----------


## Delfins

Vispirms sastāda darba uzdevumu/specifikāciju
Tad inženieri vispirms sazīmē blokshēmu
Tikai tad piemeklē čipus, lai atrisinātu konkrētu uzdevumu.
Dažreiz var šo to nooptimizēt.

Shēma nesastāv no VIENA čipa!

----------


## Epis

Es gribēju vairāk dzirdēt kāda hoby elektroniķa viedokli par to kā viņš izvēlas mikreni savu tagatdējo ideju realizēšanai un nāktones ideju realizēšanai , bet ir arī labi dzirdēt kā tas process notiek uzņemumos. 

es personīgi nevaru prognozē nākotni un to kādas idejas man ienāks prātā nāktonē, līdz ar to pērkot kādu mikreni man ir svrīgi, lai es uz viņas varētu realizēt šodienas ideju un arī lai viņa derētu nākotnes viss trakākajām idejām, jo kā es varu zināt cik tālu es tikšu pēc pus gada, vai gada, man vaig lai tā mikroshēma varētu turēt līdzi manām trakajām idejām !!! 
un kā redzat vienīgā mikrene kas var apmierināt manas trakās idejas (kā sava 16bit procesora izveidi) ir tikai un vienīgi FPGA cits variants man pagaidām neder! 
bet ja es izvēlētos parasto mikreni tad es bez sāubām ņemu viss labāko ko par to naudu var nopirkt, lai nākotnē es var arī realizēt kādu trakāku ideju, kas varbut prasīs vairāk jaudas, līdz ar to vismaz kādu laiku man nebūs jādomā par to, kad kautko mana mikrene nevar izdarīt!  ::

----------


## M_J

Daļēji varu sevi pieskaitīt hobijistiem, jo taisu to, kas man liekas interesants, kaut arī daži projekti ir aizgājuši mazu sēriju ražošanā. Vispirms mēģinu ļoti aptuveni, bet tomēr nodefinēt sev darba uzdevumu. Šajā procesā jācenšas apvaldīt fantāzija. Jānovērtē savi spēki un jāatstāj projektā tikai tas ko var REĀLI izdarīt. Tas ir ļoti grūti,  saprašana nāk pēc 10 ģeniāliem, bet nerealizētiem projektiem. Tad ir vienpadsmitais, ne tik ģeniāls, toties reāli strādājošs.
 Kad uzdevums ir daudz maz nodefinēts, skatos, kā līdzīgas lietas ir darījuši citi, kādu elementu bāzi izmantojuši, kas sanācis labi, uz ko aplauzušies. Protams vispirms izvērtēju tos procesorus, kuri man ir labi pazīstami. Un tikai tad, ja tie netiek ar doto uzdevumu galā, meklēju citus. Un atkal ir jāiemācās reāli novērtēt procesora iespējas. Bieži vien pirmajā brīdī liekas, ka procesors ar doto uzdevumu netiks galā, bet mazliet padomājot var atrast veidu, kā procesors ar šo uzdevumu tiek galā pavisam viegli. Ja kaut kas rada šaubas - tas tiek nomodelēts un pārbaudīts uz maketplates. Kas attiecas uz mehānisku ierīču vadīšanu - visi mehāniskie procesi ir ārkārtīgi lēni salīdzinot pat ar visnīkulīgāko PICu vai Atmeļu veiktspēju. Saprastu, ja ātrdarbības problēma tiktu apskatīta saistībā ar on-line videosignāla apstrādi, bet ja šāda problēma parādās saistībā ar amatieru CNC vadību - kaut kas tiek darīts ne tā.
 Pēc tam jau tiek zīmēta shēma, izstrādāta un pasūtīta plate - parasti kādos 4 eksemplāros. Ar maketplatēm nav aršana - manā gadījumā ir ļoti svarīgi lai būtu pareizi izvietotas masas, barošana u.t.t. - ja traucējumu dēļ sāk, piemēram, restartēties procesors, kaut kāda tālāka ierīces pārbaude kļūst neiespējama, otrkārt manas ierīces paredzētas uzstādīšanai automašīnās un tur nekas uz puņķiem būvēts nestrādās pat īsu laiku. Pirmajā plates variantā, protams, vienmēr ir kaut kādas kļūdas, vai arī vienkārši pārbaudot ierīci darbībā kļūst skaidrs, kā darīt labāk. Bet šīs kļūdas uz eksperimentālās plates var labot, pārgriežot celiņus un ar vadiem savienojot, kā vajadzīgs. Var jau gadīties, ka šajā brīdī kļūst skaidrs, ka izvēlētais procesors "nevelk", pieņemu, ka tad ir sāpīgi. Man tā nav bijis. Ja kādu brīdi tā ir licies, tad intensīvāk padomājot vienmēr ir atradies risinājums un izrādās, ka procesora resursu vēl stipri paliek pāri. Vispār jau audzinoša situācija. Kamēr nekas nav uztaisīts, var plivināties pa mākoņiem, bet kad ir jau ieguldīta nauda un darbs, uztaisīts reāls dzelzis, nevar paņemt jaudīgāku procesoru, tad izrādās, ka visu var izdarīt arī ar esošo. Pēc tam atliek tikai pašam paskatīties uz sākotnējo programmas kodu un šausmināties, cik neracionāli esmu ķēzījies ar procesora resursiem. Tikai ar laiku un pieredzi nāk sajēga, ko minētais procesors var un ko nevar. Tad ir jēga salīdzināt ar citām ierīcēm.

----------


## Epis

labs raksts.
tā ir kad visu izsaka pieredze ja viņas nav tad vaig lielāku jaudu nekā patiesībā vajadzētu  ::  
pieredzi iegūst darot un lai būt vieglāk vaig izmatot labākos instrumentus kas ir piejami un tad arī visādas problēmas, kas uzpeldēs būs vieglāk atrisināmas.
Kad lieta izdarīta tad var novērtēt vai tas viss saiet mazākā iepakojumā vai tomēr nesaiet  :: 

No lielākas jaudas jebkurš kas mācās ir tikai ieguvējs (ja domā loģiksi)

----------


## dmd

nepiekritīšu. 
tad jau vislielabāk būtu taisīt dzelžus pīšiem.

----------


## M_J

Bez pieredzes daudz vieglāk ir pierunāt strādāt vienkāršu procesoru. Sarežģīta procesora milzīgās iespējas sākumā tikai traucē, - daudz lielāka tā siena kaudze, kurā jāmeklē adatas (kļūdas, kāpēc nekas nestrādā).

----------


## Velko

> No lielākas jaudas jebkurš kas mācās ir tikai ieguvējs (ja domā loģiksi)


 Es gan esmu novērojis pretējo. Jo švakāku dzelzi izmanto, jo optimālāku kodu iemācās rakstīt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

EPi! Hobijs un leti ir tadi vardi, kurus viena teikuma NEVAR apvienot!  :: 
Piedevam njem vera ari to, ka tavs laiks ari maksa naudu. :/
Beefy

----------


## Epis

varbūt ir kāda formula kā var apreiķināt iegūto zināšanu daudzuma vērtību  un tad varētu iegūto zināšanu vērtību dalīt ar patērēto stundu skaitu un iegūt 1 zināšanu stundas likmi  ::  

Man hobijs izmaksā lētāk nekā dažam labam izklaide piektdienas vakaros.

----------


## Delfins

Epi, tu jau sāc demagoģēt.
Hobijs ir viens.
Dārgais laiks ir pavisam kas cits.
`Lētāk` arī nav rādītājs.

----------


## Epis

bišķi papētīju tās NXP LPC21xx sērijas mikrenes un atradu intresantu rakstu 
PHILIPS CHALLENGES 8-BIT MCUS
http://www.standardics.nxp.com/support/ ... it.mcu.pdf
un galvenais mērķis kādēļ viņi radīja šito super lēto LPC21xx (lētākā pa 1.47$ vairumā) mikreņu sēriju bīj pārvilināt 8,16bit mikreņu programmerus uz 32bitiem piedāvājot mikreni par cenu kas ir tuva  to mikreņu cenām, bet piedāvā daudz lielāku veiktspēju.
šitās mikrenes ražo 0.16um processā.

Viņu pārvilināšanas stratēģija būs nostrādājusi uz mani  ::

----------


## Delfins

Tu taču FPGA fans.. ko ta pēkšņi uz ARM... sviests.

----------


## karloslv

bet pasaki, kāda man ir reāli daļa, cik tā mikrene maksā 10000 gabalu partijās? man ir pilnīgi pie kājas tie dolāri un centi.

----------


## marizo

Atļaušos izteikt arī savas domas.
Varbūt izvēle pēc cenas/veiktspējas šeit ir mazliet pārspīlēti apspriesta.
Es tikai nesen kaut ko sāku programmēt (uz PIC), bet man neliekas, ka tur kaut kā ļoti pietrūktu, liekas, ka tur vēl daudz neapgūtu iespēju.
Domāju, ka mikrokontrollera izvēle lielā mērā ir atkarīga no tā, cik grandiozus projektus veido. Šeit, protams, domāju hobija līmenī. Ja, piemēram, taisa tikai kaut kadas mirgojošas lampiņas, vienkāršus taimerus un pulksteņus, u.c. tamlīdzīgas lietas, tad nav vērts apgūt kaut kādu sarežģītu, ātru utt. uberkūlo mikrokontrolleru.
šajā brīdī cena nebūtu noteicošā.
Kad man PIC paliks "par īsu", tad arī domāšu, ko tālāk izvēlēties. 
Nav jēgas aizsākt PIC, AVR, FPGA utt, ja neko uz tā nevar uzprogrammēt.

----------


## M_J

Epis varētu būt ļoti noderīgs cilvēks kādā firmā, kas nodarbojas piemēram ar radiodetaļu tirdzniecību. Pilnīgi nopietni un bez ironijas. Viņš vienmēr sameklē ko jaunu, sajūsminās, bet viņam arī ātri apnīk, tik ātri, ka nesanāk novest kaut ko līdz galam, jo ir jau atrasts kaut kas cits, par ko sajūsmināties. Ja es ierastos kādā firmā nopirkt, piemēram, savu dienišķo ATMEGU, bet tur pretī būtu Epis, kas jau būtu sagādājis kādu jaunu mikreni, pastāstītu par tās priekšrocībām, droši vien es paņemtu pamēģināt. Bet nepārtraukti rakties pa internetu jaunumu meklējumos, pētīt cenas/veiktspējas attiecību, sameklēt kādā veidā, no kura pasaules gala tas kristāls ir atdabūjams, kad esošie pilnīgi apmierina manas vajadzības - tam es esmu par slinku. Un domāju, ne es tāds vienīgais.

----------


## Epis

> Varbūt izvēle pēc cenas/veiktspējas šeit ir mazliet pārspīlēti apspriesta.


 viss ir iespējams! (cik cilvēku tik viedokļu), bet skaidrs ir viens kad šīs cenu starpības starp 8,16,32 bit pročiem ir mazas. 
līdz ar to ja man piedāvā BMW par 4$ un škodu pa 2-3$ tad es ņemu BMW, kaut arī rīj vairāk benzīna  :: 
un ja fpga Raķete maksā 12$ tad es esu arī gatavs ņemt to  ::  he he

 doma ir to mikreni slēgt pie fpga un izmantot to arm7 proci un 10bit ADc (no 1.126-0.4Msps), pārējās perifērijas man tā īsti nemaz nevaig (priekš tam ir fpag).
un programmēšu to arm proci ar C valodu (gribās beidzot pamēģināt kā ir būt embaded C programmistam).

----------


## zzz

Shii topika kaa arii pasha epja buutiibu dikti preciizi izsaka vaardi ar kuriem vinsh to iesaaka:




> Gribās parunāt


 Tobish epim gribaas parunaat.

Man pat gandriiz vai ierosinaajums foruma administratoriem - uztaisiit speciaalu sadalju "epja parunaashanaas" un visus turpmaakos jebkurus epja postus automaatiski paarvietot uz turieni.

----------


## Epis

var slēgt tēmu ciet.
tie pāris cilvēki kam bīj ko teikti to arī ir izdarījuši.
ja kāds nav paspējis izteikt savu viedokli (cena/jauda) tad vēl ir laiks to izdarīt.

vēl bišķi pa tēmu: 

Tad kādēl tik daudzi ir pārgājuši no mega populāriem PIC uz AVR, vai tik iemesli nav tie paši cena un veiktspēja  ::  AVR16Mhz-16Mips (pic16F =20Mhz-> 5Mips ) + vispār labāka, ātrāka arhitektūra  ::  (ar 32 ļoti ātriem darba reģistriem(galvenais AVR pārākums pār PIC16F). 

un īstanībā ar 8bit proci lampiņas slēgt arī ir sava veida izšķērdība jo to var paveikt 4bit procis (agrāk uz tādiem programmas tač taisīja! un bīj viņi samērā populāri), laikam tomēr cena/jauda nospēlēja savu lomu pērejā no 4 uz 8 bitiem, es tik saku kad tas pats notiks ar 8 un 32 bitiem tālā nākotnē,  šādi procesi ir neizbēgami jo to sauc par tehnoloģisko attīstību, un mikrenes ir tā vieta kur notiek šis tehnloģiskais progres viss straujāk, var pat teikt mikroshēmu attīstība diktē visu pasaules tehnoloģisko attīstības tempu, līdz ar to ja esi šajā super tehnoloģiskajā nozarē tad ir jābūt gatavam pieņemt pārmaiņas un jaunu tehnloģiju izaicinājumus.

un katra jaunā tehnoloģija(mikrene) itkā tiek radīta, lai atvieglotu mūsu dzīvi  ::  vai tad tā nav!

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu nesledz vel ciet!
BTW - PIC18F var stradat ar 12MIPS atrdarbibu. Un atskiriba starp 32bit un 8 bit procesoriem ir tada, ka vieni mak saskaitit 32bit registurs, bet otri tikai 8bit, bet prieksh abiem var dabut libraryjus, kur var stradat ar 32bit mainigajiem vai floating point mainigajiem.

Tas AVR7 man liekas interesants. Vari iedot kadu linku, kur var mazuma nopirkt tos avr7 philips procesorus, lai var redzet cenas un ari gribas vinju datasheetu paskatities!

PIC18F man iepatikas, jo vinjam bija ta ficha, ka vinsh vareja lasit no flasha atminas tabulas ar normalu atrumu. TB - lasit tabulas no tas pashas atminas, kura glabajas pats kods. Ierakstit gan bisku vairak prasija instrukcijas. Un 18 serijas piciem ari registri bija vairak un jasaka, ka vins ri mahtan sarezgitaks par 16mito seriju.

Beefy

----------


## Epis

es salīdzināju tos PIC16F kas par 20Mhz ātrāk neiet un tad  Attiny šitos izbāž kā mazus ar saviem 20Mips  ::  un cena tik pat zema. 
un tie PIC18 ar saviem 12Mips tāpat dikti zaudē pateikšu kapēc vienkārša instrukcija ADD r5,r7 uz atmegas izpildās 1 ciklā, jo abas vērtības ir uzreiz piejamas bet picam vienlaicīgi var būt tikai 1 vērtība līdz ar to no sākuma ielādē to 1 vērtību tajā
  MOVLW R5  ; R5,R7 iepriekš definēti skaitļi, nevis atmle reģistra nummuri
pēctam otru un saskaita 
ADDWF R7,F 
(varbūt es te kodu sajaucu, bet tādā garā tur viss strādā)
pēc šitā sanāk kad lai izpildītu vienkāršu R5+R7 vaig veselas 2 instrukcijas, ja mainīgie ierpiekš ir definēti un uzstādīti, bet atmelim tikai 1 līdz ar to reāli piks uz šādām aritmētiskām instukcijām + datu bīdīšanas isntrukcijām zaudē atmelim 2X līdz ar to 12Mips vietā ir tikai 6 reālie MIPS(aritmētsko operāciju un datu bīdīšanas jauda).
ja kas atmelim ir arī speciāla mov instrukcija kas uzreiz bīda 2x8bitus tākā šeit jau atmelis PIC saliek 4X.
es personīgi nezinu nevienu instrukciju kuru Pic izpildītu ātrāk par avr ja ir tad sakat ?

 ARM7 proča labums ir tāds kad viņam tas pipline ir 3 līmeņu (avr ir 4līmeņu, PICam laikam arī bīj katkāds piline.) līdz ar to jau pašā pipline struktūrā branch instrukcijas AVR veic par 33% ātrāk patērējot 3 ciklus avr 4 ciklu vietā +arm7 procim ir tādas instrukcijas kas avr un citiem 8 bitīgajiem nemaz nav, tā pate MAC vienība ir samērā iespaidīga  ::  un speciālā visu reģistru no 0-13 load un store instrukcija kas aizņem 1-14 ciklus, bet tas ietaupa koda apjomus. Lai īsti redzētu visu arm7 proča arhitektūras pārsvaru jālasa pāsiem tas datasheets. 
un tad tas ir tas ieguvums ne tikai lielie Mhz bet arī funkcionalitāte.

tā cena ir no digikey kataloga ņemta iespējams kad citos online shopos arī šīs NXP arm7 LPC21xx mikrenes ir.
viss lētākie ArM7 dev kiti ir tajā olimex.com no turienes es arī nopirkšu pirkšu vienu + JTAGu.

šitiem arm7 pročiem to bibltoeku ir daudz vairāk par PIC un uz šo vienu arhitektūras proci ražo vairāk par >12 lielām kompānijām līdz ar to var atrast tieši tādu arm7 proci kas ir vajadzīgs (man vaig viss lētāko). un lielās konkurences rezultātā tas cenas arī ir tik neadekvāti zemas. 
konkurence ir laba lieta  ::

----------


## Delfins

Mips nav rādītājs.
Cilvēki joprojām izmanto PIC16 vienkāršām lietām.
Lampiņu midžināšanu var uztaisīt uz parastās loģikas.

Visu izšķir uzdevums, nevis viens pats tehniskais parametrs.

----------


## sharps

tieshi taa, lai nociparotu analogo signaalu no trim chetriem sensoriem un izdziit uz LCD vai par seriaalo aizdziit uz datu savaaceeju, tad pilniigi pietiek ar PIC16F.
Domaajams ka tie arii sameeraa ilgi dziivos, jo savas funkcijas tie pilda labi.

----------


## Epis

Tas viss ir cilvēka pieradums, ieradums utt. ir arī cilvēki kas izmanto tās 4bit mikrenes un parastās 74Hcxxx loģikas (es arī tās loģikas izmantoju tikai kā voltu līmeņu konvertātoru no 5 uz 3.3V) 

Loti labs aprakst par to Arm7 proča arhitektūru ir http://www.hitex.co.uk/

un tur ir pdf. "The Insider's Guide To LPC21xx ARM7"

un šeit pāris instrukcijas kas ir labākas arm7 procim par AVR, un Pic16,18 pročiem 
Procim ir ļoti intresantas kondicionālās instrukcijas kas pārbauda tos karogus (zero,equal,less,more utt. kopā tur ir 15 šādi kandicionālie karogi)
un kā parasti tad uz atmeļa šos karogus pārbauda ar speciālām instrukcijām kā breq,brcs,brmi utt. 
viens piemērs:

        sub	r1,r2		
	brmi	MINUS

atpakal:  movw 	r21:r20,r19:r18 ; saglabā rezultātu R21;20
       end.

MINUS:
	ADD		R4,R5
        jmp         atpakal


šeit var redzēt kad es izmantoju movW instukciju lai pārbīdītu uzreiz 16bit ciparu  ::  (1 pūlkstenī!) uz PIC tas patērētu 4 pūlksteņus. un šeit kā tas izskatītos uz LPC21xx čipa šīs isntrukcijas asmā izskatīsies šādi:

Sub  R1,R1,R2 ; atširfējums -> R1=R1-R2
MIADD R4,R4,R5  ; šī ir tā super instrukcija  :: 
 mov R8.R9 un tā tālāk 

kā var redzēt šeit ar 1 instrukcīju MIADD MI(mīnus kondīcija) ADD(saskaita) var izpildīt šo kondicionālo kodu  atšķirībā no atmel koda kur vaig 2 isntrukcijas (īstanībā 3 ju jmp ir 3 instrukcija lai atlektu atpakaļ! 
un kā var redzēt tad tā ARM7 isnturkcija sastāv no divām daļām 
1 kondicionālā daļa kur var būt viena no 15 kondīcijām 
2 daļa ir instrukcijas Opkods, ADD,SUB,AND,CMP utt. 
līdz ar to var taisīt šādas hibrīd kombinācijas kā EQSUB, CSAMD,CCCMP utt iespējamo variantu ir baigi daudz šī ir sava veida jauna pieja pie instrukciju kodēšanas veidam.

jo vairāk es pētu kas tam ARM7 ir iekšā jo vairāk man viņš patīk  ::

----------


## Epis

Šeit normāls mikrokontrolielu salīdzinājumus kur varedzēt kas ir kas un cik katra mikrene īsti velk.

"MSP430 Competitive Benchmarking" 
Tiek salīdzināti šādi mikrokontrolieli (pēc tiem benchmark testiem) 
MSP430FG4619 
MSP430F149 
PIC24FJ128GA
PIC18F242 
8051 
H8/300H 
MaxQ20 
ARM7TDMI (Thumb); 
HCS12 
ATmega8

http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slaa205b/slaa205b.pdf
Tas ir ļoti apjomīgs salīdzinājums kur pārbauda visādas aritmētiskās operācijas un arī kondīcij operācijas un cita tipa kodu izpildes ātrumu (instrukcijās) un programmas nepieciešamās programmas atmiņas lielumu. 

Testē šādus kodus (un paketes)
Embedded Benchmark Suite;
Math-Intense Benchmark Suite ->FIR Filter Operation;Dhrystone Analysis; 
Whetstone Analysis;

Pārsvarā pēc ispildes ātruma (instrukciju skaita) visur vinnē ARM7, otro tālāk PIC24 un MSP430 arī labi iet, 
skataties paši to tabulu  :: 

ja kāds zin kur ir vēl kādi testi tad iemetat linku  ::

----------


## Epis

Ievērtējiet jauno ST STM32 mikreni kurai ir 32 bitu ARM® Cortex™-M3 procis itkā skaitās daudz labāks par arm7  ::  
1.25 Dhrystone MIPS/MHz 
šeit preses raksts par jauno Proci http://www.st.com/stonline/stappl/cms/p ... /p2184.htm
īstanībā šitas var teikt ir otrais Cortex M3  procis kas tirgosies cik es zinu tad luminary Stelaris ir arī ar cortex M3 kodolu (tas ir tas 1$ 32bit procis un laikam viņam tā procesējošā jauda līdzīga tikai viņi ir dārgāki par philips LPC2xxx pročiem tas lētais $ procis nekam neder 9tur pat ADC konvertieris nav  ::  bet tie kas ir jaudīgāki jau maksā un tad salīdzinot NXP ir daudz labāki par tiem Stelaris pročiem.

man šitajā STM32 patīk tas kad tur būs 1Msps ADC konvertieris   ::   un Lētākais modelis pie 10K vienībām maksās 1.8$ tas nozīmē kad digikey cena varētu būt ap ~3-3.5 $$ samērā zema cena par tādu zvēru.

http://mcu.st.com/mcu/inchtml.php?fdir=pages&fnam=stm32

----------

